# beginner questions



## jwhooper (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I read the beginner section, I have a different question.

Went out bowfishing for the first time, and my son did manage to stick a couple. I know I should have had a net, but still I was surprised that both of them got off. I tried to lift the first one into the boat, and he slid off the arrow, which was a sting-a-ree. The next on he hit I could feel on the line, but dove and somehow got tangled up in the weeds and also pulled off.

They were both good sized common carp. I don't know how big because I didn't get to weight them or even get a picture.

Here's what we were shooting:
http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/ ... 826a.shtml

Yeah, I don't know what I'm doing really, just thought this looked fun and jumped right in. Those fish were shot through, so I hope they died.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

hey Jw, welcome to the sport of bowfishing! I would switch to the muzzy quick release carp point or the sure shot point, they are very similar and is a great all around point http://www.fdarchery.com/cgi-bin/cartvi ... tegory=008.
I have at carp that I have only been able to get halfway through or just through the scales and the barbs held on! 
the stingaree point you were shooting must have been loose and the barbs were not fixed but in the release position after you shot- those points seem to be finicky... I would take off the plastic fletching if its still on the arrow-just my opinion  good luck!


----------



## jwhooper (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. We are going to get another bow setup, so there are a few things that I think could be improved over the package we bought.

First, points that hold. Second, an actual reel with somewhat lighter line, so it doesn't drag the arrow so much and can get the arrow back faster. Last, we'll probably get a compound, because these fish were rolling around and breaking the surface, and my son said it got hard holding the recurve back while waiting for a good shot. Plus, maybe it was the line drag, but the arrows just didn't seem to be getting there fast or with a lot of power. Well, they did go through some decent sized carp, so maybe I expect too much.

Anyway, I welcome any advice I can get, thanks!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah the hand-wrap reels put alot of drag onto the arrow. I would get a spincast or retriever set up :beer: 
where are you located JW?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The sting-a-ree point is my favorite. But, you have to make sure its screwed back down real tight. A fish can spin during the fight and unscrew it, reversing the barbs and pulling off. I screw mine back down after every missed shot too.

The muzzy points are good too, but they can sometimes be a bear to reverse the barbs on, when the actions fast, I want something that I can reverse easy and quickly.

I really like the new 3 barb versions.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> The sting-a-ree point is my favorite. But, you have to make sure its screwed back down real tight. A fish can spin during the fight and unscrew it, reversing the barbs and pulling off. I screw mine back down after every missed shot too.


I had the exact opposite problem with one tonight. She spun the wrong way and actually tightened the tip down so I could hardly untwist it, lol.

I'd personally start by getting either a spincast reel or a retriever. They shoot much faster and get a lot better penetration.

Secondly, switch out to a muzzy or piranah point. They get through the fish much easier than the bulky sting-a-ree's do with lighter weight bows. They will still work, and can hold big fish, but I know with my bow being only 27 lbs it can sometimes have a hard time punching the barbs all the way through which may be the same problem you're running into.


----------



## jwhooper (Jun 8, 2009)

Jmnhunter said:


> yeah the hand-wrap reels put alot of drag onto the arrow. I would get a spincast or retriever set up :beer:
> where are you located JW?


I'm in southeast Michigan. I haven't seen any other bowfishers around here, and the boat rental place had never rented to someone going bowfishing before. None of the other people fishing seemed to disapprove once they saw we were shooting at the annoying, destructive, overpopulating carp.

You know, I never checked the tip once, never touched it actually. It was probably loose the whole time and I didn't know any better. I remembered seeing the barbs reverse a few times and thinking that they weren't supposed to do that. I just thought it was because I bought a cheap kit, LOL.

We'll tighten that point down and maybe get a picture this Saturday. Hey, if anyone lives near me, it would be nice to go with someone who has done this before.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

get a spincast reel with a yellowjacket arrow with a piranha point you will be set. also its good to have a gaff in the boat, nets can get ugly with arrows. a gaff can easily be made in a matter of minutes


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

carp_killer said:


> also its good to have a gaff in the boat, nets can get ugly with arrows. a gaff can easily be made in a matter of minutes


Ditto, most of the time you dont even need to touch the fish! :lol:


----------



## jwhooper (Jun 8, 2009)

I wondered why people were always netting them in the videos I saw. It isn't like I ever plan on letting one live.

How do you make a gaff?

For that matter, has anyone ever made a boat? I don't need anything fancy, just something stable that floats.


----------



## jeteater13 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey guys... i learned a lot from this topic, so maybe ill join in. i got a few questions.
a. i go to southern maine every summer, will it be a good idea to shoot there, you think? ive only had my bow for 2 months, and have a low budget...
b. im currently using Carbon-express Thunder express arrows with a cheap bow called bear archery scout. ive never actually shot/hunted anything yet, but am eager to try. my tips have no barbs. is it ok if i weld or something sum short peices of thin metal in, like barbs?
c.what reel is the best if i have a LOW budget?
:withstupid:


----------



## jeteater13 (Oct 4, 2009)

o yeah...
PS. i fish of a dock. usually see small sunnys and perch. rare pickerels and bass. i bet i could make some hot dog float and when they cum up...
:sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i thinkbefore you ask us for advise you should read your bowfishing regulations :eyeroll:


----------



## the salmon kid (Jan 8, 2010)

i have purchased the same pse kingfisher bow and have shot at couple of nice carp from a distance of 3 to 4 feet and missed every one. i am used to shooting a compound and i an aiming along the arrow and i was wanting to know if there is something i am doing wrong? if you have any advice that would be great


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

there are alot of questions here, so ill keep this as simple as i can.

get some decent arows such as cajun yellow jackets. spend the couple extra dollars and you wont be let down.

when going after carp in weeds, go with a pirahna tip with a sharp point. if your going after them in an area where snags arent a big deal, go with the long barb pirahna for extra holding power.

replacement tips are cheap and you dont need to replace the entire point. sharp tips make better impacts

get an ams retriever reel. its the best beginner-pro real out there. very simple. most people move up to it after getting hooked on bowfishing. then the spinner comes next, but dont worry about a spinner right now.

there are alot of bowfishing bows on the market, take your time to pick out one that fits your style of shooting. each has its own benefits.

get a gaff. lots of fish are lost at the boat, a gaff takes care of most of the problem. a 1/4 in piece of steel bent in a hook shap and sharpened and handle added is what i use, but you can buy great ones for relatively cheap.

as for aiming. practice practice practice. before you know it, you wont aim, youll just point and release hitting where you want. floating twigs are great targets, so are things laying on the bottom. more pop cans have been used than you can imagine, but you risk letting it get away and trashing the spot.

any other questions?


----------

